# A Georgian Hello



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi all my name is April and I am a mouse enthusiast in north Georgia. I have had pet mice for about fifteen years and recently became interested in breeding them as pets for other enthusiasts. I've been searching for a breeder in my area for days and have yet to find one. I believe that mice are excellent small pets and would like to promote them as such.

In addition to mice, my SO and I maintain a small farm on which we attempt to grow and produce as much of our own food as possible. We have a modest vegetable garden, chickens, and a herd of show rabbits.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, April. 
That sounds really interesting. I'd love to see pictures of your farm and animals.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, April.  You live around people who are enthused about mice as pets? That would be amazing. I've never lived anywhere like that. I think there are breeders in Georgia, but I wouldn't know if they will sell their mice as just pets, or not.

On the other side of the coin, I have spoken to a feeder breeder in Atlanta, who has a side interest in fancy mice, but I've not seen his mice. (We mostly just discussed how to breed for whichever dom/recessive genes he wanted.) He also told me no one is ever interested in them, because he sells those for $5, and people want feeders.

These are the breeder maps if you wan to try contacting anyone close, or close to where you might be traveling, to see if they know of a breeder:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF& ... fd95405fc7
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8 ... 3327#bmb=1

Good luck!


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome. 

I'm a bit further north from Atlanta so I can't say what interests are like down there. But I have come across people who expressed interest in my mice because they see how tame and lovely they are and then there are people I've met who are looking for a friendly small pet and I believe that mice would fit that bill. Overall, the mice would primarily be raised for myself (I don't plan for a large breeding program at all) and should a good home come along, I'd like to offer them an option other than pet stores.

I have been searching forums, breeder listings, and websites for breeders in this area. I sometimes find a listing but then find out they are no longer breeding or have disappeared completely. If there are breeders around, they don't have an internet presence or I don't know how to find them. LOL


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey there, Welcome to FMB! I know a one breeder in Atlanta... if you would like to know more about her PM me.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

